# For Soren



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi !!!
As you can see I've remembered about you but I haven't had any time to make something for you .There is the first project of your siggy.
What do you think?


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work Wurger, you're definitely heading the right way, I like it ! 

Btw, I've never seen that painting of the Ta-152H before, where did you get that ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

So, it is yours.

Btw,the book about The JG 301 Wilde Sau


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

I am going to use it right away


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you want me to resize it?If yes, give me a proper size,please.


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reference Wurger.

PS: I already resized the signature myself


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

My second attempt to your siggy.


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

That one is great as-well - the top one being the best.

However, what happened to cross on the Ta152's side ? 

Btw, is it possible to get the "Green 9" on the side as-well ? And how will it look with red instead of blue writing ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Soren !!!
There are new attempts to your siggy according to your suggestion.I hope they were as you've desired.

PS. You've asked me about the cross on the Ta-152's side.There is a colour profile of Ta 152H in the book I've mentioned earlier.The description says that this plane was flown by Ofw.Willi Reschke at Alteno airfield in April 1945.The profile presents Ta 152H-1 " yellow 1" from 7./JG301.The upper part of the cross was covered by the green camo.Because I haven't found any pics or profiles of "yellow 4"( "the green 4" had different camo and a white spiral on its spiner) I've made some corrections to make the plane closer to prototype.Maybe I shouldn't.That is all in the matter.I hope it could be acceptable by you and you haven't taken offence.


----------



## Soren (Jul 18, 2006)

Absolutely excellent Wurger, I like them all, the middle one especially 

And you're right about the cross on Yellow 1, something which I was totally unaware of. 

Oh and Wurger, don't ever worry about me taking offense over anything like that, I'm just grateful that you even care to do this for me


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2006)

So I'm very glad you like the signs.Take them and use whenever and everywhere you want.I try to make once more but I have had no idea yet.I'll let you know, if I hit on something.


----------



## Erich (Jul 18, 2006)

Wurger/Soren you may want a second look at the prop/spinner of Yellow-green 9. the colour is actually Schwarz-grun with a white spiralschnauze. the spinner appears almost black not bright green.


----------



## Soren (Jul 18, 2006)

Good call Erich, I'm sure Wurger will be able to fix that so it looks good.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi !!!
I've taken Erich's words into my consideration.Hawever,in the book about JG301 the colour profile of "green 9" shows the light green spinner.The green paint is the same like the colour of the number.Therefore ,the spinner in the pic is light green.I've changed this one but to be honest I prefere the previuos painting.I've tried some different shades of Schwarzgrun colour( from light to dark) and the result of using the dark one wasn't good.So there are effects of this.What do you think?


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2006)

Würger the profile is incorrect

look at the very first pic that Soren put in this thread painted by friend Jerry Crandall back in 1992, the painting was worked closely with aces Walter Loos and W. Reschke and the spinner is the correct black-green that you see, I proudly have hung this monumetal work over my huge oak PC desk and cabinets and actually was in on the background with JC on this very painting

E


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes Erich ,I entirely agree with you.I don't think that the camo of the JG301 aircrafts could be different from the rest of Luftwaffe figters in that time.However,it is very difficult to say what colour was used having the black-white photo only.I don't know why an author of the profile used light-green but for sure he was wrong.I've made the correction of the spinner. And what about this now?


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2006)

last pics on the 1st page, spinner is still has too much green in it. It really does look black with just a hint of green ........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

I would say they are a bit big as well (and maybe need a border) otherwise they look good


----------



## Soren (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice work Wurger, it just needs to be abit darker and its there 

Perhaps this profile can help you:


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2006)

the gruppe bar is skeptical and may have been red in this case according to the original pic. yellow or green 1 the original photo is very small indeed, and again this was before the spiralschnauze was applied. all indications is that a funny looking horizontal bar was worn through out JG 301 craft and not just II. gruppe, the Bar was not worn all the time and that is clear on the II./JG 301 Dora 9's , none of the photos I have seen of those nice looking birds wear the second gruppe bar symbol. to tell you all the truth the camo and markings on JG 301 a/c are not typical of other Luftwaffe day time units. Remember that much of this unit in it's origins was made up of ex-bomber crew personell and it still was fed with those as well as recon pilots even late war, thus .............


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

And now?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you Erich for the info.It's very interesting.


----------



## Soren (Jul 21, 2006)

Erich, 

I am confident the bar was Yellow, as it looks allot like that from the original picture.

Wurger,

Just abit more of a shimmering effect to the spinner and a more gentle transition from black to dark green at the radiator, and its there


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2006)

And now?


----------



## Soren (Jul 21, 2006)

Excellent ! 

Is it possible with red letters on the first one ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2006)

Certainly ! 

Here you are.
In the scecond siggy I've made a colour of the spinner the same like in the first one.It has been made more dark earlier.


----------



## Soren (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent Wurger, thank you


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi !!!
The last attempt to your siggy.What is your opinion?


----------



## Soren (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice Wurger, I like it !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2006)

So take it,please.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2006)

A project of the new siggy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2006)

mmm i like the concept but you could do with a clearer -190D picture.........


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Lanc !!!
Do you mean that 190D should be sharper?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah a less grainy picture.........


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2006)

Unfortunately,I was given by Soren with this pic only which is a bit small.I've made the one bigger to have my work much more confortable.But you are right I have to work on its quality.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2007)

New Soren's siggy test.


----------



## Soren (Mar 1, 2007)

Absolutely awesome ! However is the white background "see-through" once used as a siggy ?


----------



## Soren (Mar 1, 2007)

Guess not, but if that can be done then its perfect !


----------



## Soren (Mar 3, 2007)

Just a little attempt at something different...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2007)

OK. The second attempt.


----------



## Soren (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool, I like that


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont know if its just me, but the plain white background is just plain horrendous...


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2007)

Wurger if you want Reschke's mount make it yellow one instead of green 1 as he did not fly that one in Stab./JG 301

just two centos


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2007)

THX boys for comments.


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Dont know if its just me, but the plain white background is just plain horrendous...



The intention is also that the white background is to be transparant - I just don't know how to do this, otherwise the one I made on my own would've been like that.

Wurger, 

The sig looks great, no need for any changes (except if there are any historical in-accuracies about the a/c ofcourse), all that needs to be done is make the background transparent.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2007)

You need to save the file as a .gif or a .png for transparency to show otherwise you get a white background (which looks horrible).


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks Gnomey  

I actually think Wurger already told me this, I just didn't get it


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Trial..


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Damn, didn't work


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2007)

Bada bing, bada bang, bada boom...


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Evangilder ! 

Do you think you could prevent some of the canopy disappearing ? That'd be super


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the new sig Wurger, its excellent ! And the best part is I actually had a small part in "designing" it myself


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2007)

There the third attempt to .They are a gif. files so I hope they look much better.I've made one of them a bit darker then the second.
What now about them?


----------



## Soren (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice ! Yeah they're cleaner, thanks


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Soren (Jun 1, 2007)

Trying some new ones...


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2007)

Does anyone like my new sig ? Or should it be the one where the Scharfschütze is aiming directly at you ?

Changed back my avatar because I thought it didn't look right - besides I love the my current one


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2007)

Hallo Sorren,
I like the marksman's siggy .But the letters are a bit small.I know I have troubles with my sight but even using glasses I wasn't able to read over this sign.Maybe you should make them bigger,think about it,please.


----------



## Soren (Jul 9, 2007)

Rgr that Wurger, I've made a new one:


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2007)

For me it looks nice, though it is a bit cold.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2007)

Hallo my friend.

Better late than never.....  Of course it is a joke. I remember about you request but recently I haven't had any idea of them.There is the first project of your siggy.The next ones are in progress.I hope you will enjoy them.Certainly write to me if you have suggestions.

Wojtec.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2007)

The second one.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow ! Wurger they are great. Glad I don't have to make a choice...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it's true.But don't worry also your turn will come my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2007)

And the third one.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2007)

And the fourth project.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the second one. I think the fourth one is "too busy". BTW, what
does _"Geheim"_ mean ? Regardless, all four show artistic endevour.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2007)

THX Charles.
"Geheim" in German means "Top secret" in English


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2007)

The second attempt.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2007)

Or another idea.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Wurger - 1 and 3 are excellent!


----------



## Soren (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely excellent Wurger ! They are all so good I'm gonna have a bloody hard time choosing ! :S  

Many many thanks my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Nice Wurger - 1 and 3 are excellent!



THX M8. 




Soren said:


> Absolutely excellent Wurger ! They are all so good I'm gonna have a bloody hard time choosing ! :S
> 
> Many many thanks my friend !



You are welcome.I'm very glad you like them my friend.  
But, do you need to resize them?

BTW. If I would make more siggies then you had really a bloody hard time choosing.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2007)

Test.


----------



## Soren (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, putting it to use emmidiately ! 

Again thanks mate, esp. for making it the way I wanted, you're the best !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## imalko (May 16, 2009)

Excellent work as always Wurger.

If I may... Tried to eliminate those little spots around the tail surfaces of the Me 262, but don't know if I was successfull enough. It appears that backround of the picture now doesn't completelly match the backround of the page. Damn! Back to the drawing board...


----------

